# البركة Εύλογία - בּרכה أولاً مفهوم البركة في العهد القديم



## aymonded (27 مارس 2012)

*البركة Εύλογία - בּרכה أولاً مفهوم البركة في العهد القديم*

+++ تمهيد ومقدمة: ​للأسف كلمة بركة *في اللغة العربية في الكتاب المقدس* ظلت كما هي بدون ترجمة، لأن كلمة بركة ليست من أساسيات اللغة العربية بل دخيلة عليها من اللغة العبرية (ومعظم اللغات السامية ظلت فيها كما هي بنفس النطق العبري مع التحوير في النطق حسب أصول كل لغة) وترجمتها القواميس العربية بمعنى النماء والزيادة والإكثار أو السعادة  في الشيء، فالمفهوم العربي للكلمة يختلف عن المفهوم العبري للكلمة لأن المعنى الشهير عند الناس الذي يرتكز على النواحي المادية يأتي عادةً كالآتي: 
[ البركة هي الزيادة والنماء، والبركة في المال زيادته وكثرته، وفي الدار  فساحتها وسكينتها وهدوؤها، وفي الطعام وفرته وحسنه، وفي العيال كثرتهم وحسن  أخلاقهم، وفي الأسرة انسجامها وتفاهمها، وفي الوقت اتساع وقضاء الحوائج  فيه، وفي الصحة تمامها وكمالها، وفي العمر طوله وحسن العمل فيه، وفي العلم  الإحاطة والمعرفة.. فإذن البركة هي جوامع الخير، وكثرة النعم، فلا غرابة  بعد ذلك أن نجدنا نطلب البركة ونسعى إليه ] 
وعموماً ظلت - في معظم الأحيان - عالقة  في الأذهان بمقابل كلمة لعنة، فأخذت معنى سحري على خلاف معناها الأصلي، لأن الناس فهمت معنى اللعنة خطأ من خلال القصص والتراث العربي الخيالي وعالم السحر والشعوذة !!!

فحاجتنا اليوم أن نستوعب معنى كلمة البركة في مضمونها الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس لنعي عمقها اللاهوتي واستخدامها في الطقس الكنسي بنفس ذات أسمها التي تميزت به في التراث العبري وانتقلت منه للتراث اليوناني، لأنه ينبغي أن يتبدد المفهوم الخاطئ الذي يحيط بهذه الكلمة من جهة التفاؤل والتشاؤم، والاستسلام للقضاء والقدر، والتعلّق بمفهوم الحظوظ ، وعمل السحر والأحجبة والطواطم وفكر الحظاظات، وأيضاً أخذها من الأشياء المحيطة من رمال وظلط ورمل... الخ الخ...

والذي ينبغي أن نعرفه أن هذه الكلمة ليست مجرد كلمة بسيطة، بل هي عميقة جداً ولها مفهوم طقسي ليتورجي هام للغاية، ولنا أن نعرف أن أساس صلاة الرب يسوع على الخبز والخمر في العشاء الأخير هي كلمة (( بارك ))، وكذلك في صلوات القداس الإلهي نجد أن (( بارك )) ومشتقاتها وردت 66 مرة، وعلى أساسها تقوم كل (( الأواشي )) تقريباً .
فما هو المعنى الروحي لكلمة (( بركة )) وما هو (( فعلها )) ؟ وما هي القوة التي تلازم البركة ؟ هل هي قوة سرية أم هو تأثير خفي، أم هو فعل مادي ؟
ثم كيف يباركنا الله ؟ وكيف يجوز أن نبارك الله ؟ وكيف نبارك نحن الناس، وكيف يبارك الله الأشياء، وكيف نبارك نحن هذه الأشياء ؟

+ " فخررت وسجدت وباركت الرب إله سيدي إبراهيم الذي هداني في طريق أمين " ( تكوين 24: 28 )


الأصل اليوناني في الكتاب المقدس = εύλογία = eulogia = أولوجية
وهي تعني: يتحدث حسناً أو كلام حسن وصالح، يُمجد، يمدح، سلام، يشكر( إفخارستيا )، يُسبح، والكلمة عادة تعبر عن المحبة. والكلمة تعني يمنح بركة بقوة، بمعنى اكتساب قوة نافعة .
والمعنى العبري في العهد القديم، يفيد معنى عهد قائم، فلا وجود لبركة بلا عهد، إذن فالبركة من الله قائمة على عهد، ودائمة بوعد، وهي قانون روحي قائم بذاته ويعمل من تلقاء ذاته لأنه خرج من فم الله كقوة فعل لا ينحل، وهو صادر عن أمانة الله لعهده ووعده، ولا تستقر إلا عند من كان أميناً على عهد الله ووعده .

عموماً نجد مضمون الصلاة في العهد القديم سواء على أفواه الآباء والأنبياء أو حتى في طقس الهيكل والمجمع، تقوم على أساس نوعين من الصلاة
الأولى : صلاة البركة، وتُسمى (( بيراكوث )) وتُرجمت في الترجمة السبعينية (( أولوجية )) ووضع فيها عنصر الشكر والتسبيح والتمجيد .
الثانية : صلاة التضرع ، وتُسمى (( تفليه )) وهي تقرب من معنى الشفاعة وكلها توسل .


_________________

*أولاً مفهوم البركة في العهد القديم :*​قد جاءت كلمة البركة (1)  בָּרַךְ– [FONT=&quot]בּרכה كمفهوم صلاة في العهد القديم ما يقرب من 400 مرة، وترجمت إلى اليونانية في الترجمة السبعينية إلى كلمة εύλογία ( ألوجبة ) كما رأينا، ويُلاحظ دائماً في صلوات العهد القديم، أنه مستحيل أن تُقدم ذبيحة أو أي تقدمة إلى الله أو حتى أن يأكل منها إنسان إلا بعد أن يُصلي عليها صلاة البركة، ونجد هذا كمثال رائع في صلاة سليمان في ملوك الأول الإصحاح الثامن من عدد 22 إلى عدد 56، فهو بعد أن بارك الله والشعب، ذبح الذبائح أمام الله ثم قدم الوليمة للشعب . [/FONT]
وهكذا نرى أن كلا من التقدمة والأكل مرتبط ارتباط شديد بصلاة البركة، كطقس دائم وثابت في العهد القديم .

ومن إبداع الطقس في العهد القديم، أن صلاة البركة التي تُتلى على الذبائح الذي يأكل منها الشعب، أي المعتبرة أنها وليمة، كان لابد أن يذكر عليها دعاء ورجاء من أجل بيت داود وعودة الملك إليه ...
أي أن كل وليمة كانت تأخذ صبغة مقدسة جداً باعتبراها (( وليمة المسيا الآتي )) فهي تشير بلا شك إلى الإفخارستيا، لذلك نجد أن حتى صلاة سليمان الملك والنبي على الذبائح التي قدمت لله والتي سيأكل منها الشعب، لم تخلوا من الإشارة إلى المسيا الآتي وملكوت الله ـ فنجد في آخر صلاة سليمان وبعد الوليمة مكتوب بشكل يندهش منه كل من يقرأ العهد القديم بالروح القدس الذي خُط به كل سطر في الكتاب المقدس فهو يقول ( في آية محل نقد الكثيرين ) : [ وذهبوا إلى خيامهم فرحين وطيبي القلوب لأجل الخير الذي عمله الرب لداود عبده ] ( 1ملوك 8: 66 )، مع أن داود كان قد مات، فالإشارة هنا ليست لسليمان وحده بل للمسيا الذي سينتهي إليه ملك بيت داود ...

ومن المعروف منذ البدء أن صلاة البركة والتضرع كانوا لا يُقدمان بصورة طقسية إلا ويُرفع معهما بخور أمام الله:
 [ أُصعد لك محرقات سمينة مع بخور كباش أقدم بقراً مع تيوس ] (مزمور  66: 15)
[ لتستقم صلاتي كالبخور قدامك ليكن رفع يدي كذبيحة مسائية ] (مزمور  141: 2)
وذلك لأنه توجد علاقة سرية بين الاثنين، أي بين البخور والصلاة. وهذه العلاقة ظلت قائمة منذ العهد القديم حتى على سفر الرؤيا في آخر أسفار العهد الجديد، أي الصلاة في السماء ( رؤ 5 : 8 )وسوف نتحدث في الجزء القادم عن استخدامات البركة في العهد القديم .​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2012)

متابعة ..........


----------



## aymonded (27 مارس 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي يا أجمل أخت حلوة لأني أكتب في موضوعين مهمين 
أعانني الله بقوة نعمته لأكتب ما يتفق مع مشيئته لكي نحيا كلنا بانضباط التقوى 
في سر الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## mary naeem (10 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا
فى انتظار الباقي


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> فى انتظار الباقي



فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يونيو 2013)

متابعه مع حضرتك استاذي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2013)

ااستاذى العزيز/
انت رائع جدا كل يوم تقدم لنا وجبة روحية 
عظيمة جدا حقا نحتاج اليها
الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (10 يونيو 2013)

متابع بشغف.

.


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلولي يا إخوتي لأكون قادر على الكتابة دائماً إليكم، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يونيو 2013)

*متابعة بشغف

شفاعة ماما العدرا وكل القديسيين تعيينك وتسندك   ..  آمين*


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليكي وصليلي كتييييييييييييير
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 يونيو 2013)

*مميز دائماً في أختياراتك الرائعة والجميلة والنادرة*
*موضوع يستحق أكثر من تقيم أخي العزيز الرب يباركك ويبارك*
_*أعمالك وتعبك وجهدك المنضور في هذا المقال الرائع *_
_*أيها الآب السماوي ليتقدس اسمك وليأت ملكوتك،*_
_* أعطنا أن نصبح من رعية القديسين أهل بيتك *_
_*وضع ابن محبتك فينا لننكر أنفسنا ونتبعه وأعنا يارب*_
_*في تكملة المشوار الى ذلك اليوم الذي سوف نلتقي فيه*_
_*ويارب بارك أخونا العزيز aymonded وأعطية لمسه*_
_*دائمه من روحك القدوس لتعينه في الثبات وصفاء النفس في عمله المثمر والمبارك*_
_*ولنتحد كلنا في كلمة الرب وفي الصلاة بعضنا لبعض دائماً...*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة *_
_*والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
ويهبك فيض سيل من النعمة ليُشبع قلبك بنعمته الغنية آمين
ولنُصلي دائماً من أجل بعضنا البعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (11 يونيو 2013)

Well don ayamonded BLESSING mean the GOD act in every thing which is without him we are not able to do nothing.....!well don


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don ayamonded BLESSING mean the GOD act in every thing which is without him we are not able to do nothing.....!well don



فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تكون معك وبركة الله الحي تفيض في نفسك وقلبك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 يونيو 2013)

*" **بركة " هذا الموضوع و هذا العمل الروحي
الرائع فلتشمك و ترعاك أستاذي الحبيب

مُتابع ......... و خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال " **بركة " و نعمة هذا العمل و كل عمل صالح
يُمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس
*


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2013)

بركة الرب إلهنا تحل على شخصك العزيز آمين فآمين
​


----------

